# Fuji 18-55mm lens question



## Aim12 (Nov 2, 2015)

I recently purchased an x-t10 and an 18-55mm lens. I bought the mirror less camera because of the size. I backpack and I thought the smaller size would be great for travel. I've heard great things about the lens and how sharp it is, but the pictures I've been taking look a little soft to me, more so on my computer than uploaded here for some reason. The leaves on the trees tend to blur together, and sharpening the image doesn't help. The photo below is unedited. I shot it in raw, converted it to a dng file, and loaded it to lightroom and then onto flickr. It was shot at 1/125, f 7.1, ISO 200. I'm used to using a canon 6d with my 16-50mm lens. Are my expectations of fuji too high? If anyone has any comments or suggestions for improvement, let me know. Thanks. 




fujifilm test picture by Amy S, on Flickr


<a data-flickr-embed="true"  href="fujifilm test picture" title="fujifilm test picture"><img src="https://farm1.staticflickr.com/678/22091392724_8e124cbe2b_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="fujifilm test picture"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Amy,

I may be able to help. I've been using Fuji for a couple years now. Can you make the RAF file for the above photo available. Put it on Dropbox and link it here.

You may be experiencing a well-known issue that exists between the Fuji X-Trans CFA and Adobe's demosaicing of that CFA. Have you heard of this issue at all?

Joe


----------



## Aim12 (Nov 2, 2015)

Dropbox - DSCF2455.RAF

Dropbox - DSCF2485.RAF

Dropbox - DSCF2468.RAF

Dropbox - DSCF2480.RAF

One of these is the photo. I couldn't preview it, sorry, but they're all from the same camera/lens. I haven't heard of demosaicing (although I'm googling it now). I'm new to fuji and mirror less, so everything's new. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 2, 2015)

Aim12 said:


> Dropbox - DSCF2455.RAF
> 
> Dropbox - DSCF2485.RAF
> 
> ...



Hi Amy,

OK -- I'm on my way to class right now and I won't get home until this evening around 8:00 pm. I'll have a look at your photos and get back to you then.

Joe


----------



## Aim12 (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay thanks!


----------



## sashbar (Nov 2, 2015)

I am sure Ysarex will do a better job, in the meantime:


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi Amy

Sashbar did a nice job. I believe he uses Capture One with his Fuji and C1 is an excellent raw converter.

Good news: It's a great camera. It's an excellent lens. Yours is just fine.
We share something in common. I used to shoot Canon 5D but I traded all the Canon gear in for a Fuji XE-2 about two years ago. I'm completely happy with the switch (well almost -- wish I still had an OVF).

Bad news: You've stumbled upon a very well-know problem. It's not your camera. It is Lightroom.

Your camera has a Fuji X-Trans sensor. The X-Trans CFA is unique and requires special handling during raw demosaicing. Adobe hasn't made the effort to provide good support in LR for the Fuji X-Trans CFA. The result is the mush you got in the above photo. You can do a web search on X-Trans, Fuji, LR and detail smeraing and watercolor effect. You have a month of solid reading to do.

I've done the reading and I can help. You need to either use alternative or supplemental software in place of or alongside LR and/or you need to learn how to get the most out of LR when processing X-Trans.





On the left is a section from your LR processed photo and the same section on the right processed using Raw Therapee. You've got the worst LR is capable of there and I couldn't help exaggerate the difference and lean pretty hard on the sharpening in RT. You wouldn't know they're from the same RAF file.

Long day for me and I'm calling it a night.

Here's the full image processed in RT.

fall_fuji

Again I couldn't resist a little exaggeration with the detail and sharpening to make the point. You have lots of options and Sashbar and I can help. Catch you in the morning.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Amy,

Here's two more versions of your photo to have a look at. This time using LR to do the job. The first is LR only:

lr_only

And basically the same processing in LR but then taken into Photoshop for further sharpening using other methods:

lr_plus_photoshop_sharpening

Joe


----------



## Aim12 (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay interesting. I guess I have some reading to do. Thanks Joe and Sashbar for your help!


----------

